# How to paint/highlight dials?



## pelallito (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello,
Somewhere in one of the machinig forums, there was an article/posting on how to paint/highlight the markings on the dials of a machine. In this case, I want to make the markings on my Palmgren X/Y table easier to read.
Can someone help me find it?
They are getting harder to see! 
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## dalem9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Clean your dial well. paint were the number are then after it dries sand paint off ,the paint will stay in the markings .Hope this helps Dale


----------



## pelallito (Oct 28, 2011)

Dale,
Thanks for the reply! 
I have been trying that without any luck. 
I have used two or three different paints, but when I try to sand off
The dial, the paint also goes. 
After I posted the question, I found a thread where somebody used a Markal paint stick and it worked for him. I am going to buy one from Fastenal and try it. 
If it works for or not, I will post that!
Thanks again,
Fred


----------



## GailInNM (Oct 28, 2011)

Fred,
Here are links to two threads that I did using Lacquer-Stik which is made for filling engravings.
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3362.0
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3686.0
Gail in NM


----------



## Stan (Oct 28, 2011)

I had little success with the 'paint and sand' method but the engraving company who did work for me did it all the time. I attributed their success to the shape and depth of the groove their engraving machine made rather than a simple V groove that I was making.


----------



## MachineTom (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes the Markal Paint stick is the charm. clean the dials several times to remove all grease/oils etc. If doing a unpainted dial smear the stick over all the grads several times, wait 24 hours and carefully rub the surfaces. do not used fluffy rags they will remove everything, paper towels to start, when just a fine film remains use sheet paper to remove the last bits. another 24 hours and its ready to use. Painted surface the same but make sure the paint is really dry as it will peel otherwise. I've also done white on black paint with white out, but a clear coat is need to keep the white from collecting dirt, my mill is done this way. This dial is 40 years old so the dings and scratches show up, not important to me as its the graduations that could. The paint was done in 2005.


----------



## pelallito (Oct 28, 2011)

That is an awesome paint job. I will try to do something as nice. 
I have been cleaning the dial with acetone and a wire brush. 
I will follow all suggestions. 
Thanks to all for the advice and help.
Fred
PS The micro tool website was new to me. Thanks for the tip! I am trying to find the lacquer stik locally, but so far without luck. I might have to order from them. The only problem that I will have, they have so many other cool things that I want!
Thanks again.


----------



## Swede (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm late to this parade, but I also had trouble painting engraving on some dials I made for my tool grinder machine. In the end, I found the best method was to use enamel paint, like testors, brushed into the grooves. The tricky part - a few minutes later, after the paint has stiffened a bit but is not totally dry (experiment a bit) - take a paper towel lightly wetted with denatured alcohol. The alcohol is a partial solvent... between water and acetone. This removes the tall paint but leaves the paint behind in the grooves. The good part with any of this is that if it gets messed up, you simply hit the dial with acetone and start over. No need for abrasives. You get unlimited attempts at it.


----------



## dwentz (Nov 23, 2011)

The key is not to use a water base or latex based paint. Good enamel works, as does rustolium. 

Dale


----------



## pelallito (Nov 27, 2011)

Swede and Dentz,
Thanks for the posts and advice.
I still have not bought the Laquer Stik, but I have plenty of paint on hand.
I will give that a try.
Thanks again.
Fred


----------



## Chazz (Dec 14, 2011)

Whilst SWMBO is not looking I took her VERY bright red nail polish, dabbed it on and used nail polish remover on paper towel, works great!

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## pelallito (Dec 17, 2011)

Chazz,
I will have to try that! 
So far, I have not done anything that worked on the dial that is my experiment. It is on an Atlas milling machine vise that can be swiveled around. It has very shallow marks. I figure that if I can make it work on that, everything else will be easier. : :big:
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## gmac (Dec 17, 2011)

Swede;
Where did you find the magnifier for the dials? My eyes worsen with age !!!
Cheers
Garry


----------



## Swede (Dec 20, 2011)

gmac  said:
			
		

> Swede;
> Where did you find the magnifier for the dials? My eyes worsen with age !!!
> Cheers
> Garry



Haha! I cannibalized it from one of those Universal bevel Protractors, one of these things:






I use the grinder more than I use the protractor. Maybe the company that makes the protractor will sell the magnifier as a spare part - tell them yours broke, or something. The good part is that it comes mounted in a little bracket, ready to be screwed onto a project.


----------

